# The Temperance Hotel.Shropshire



## skankypants (Oct 6, 2012)

The Temperance Hotel,Shropshire

When this building was first constructed in 1865,the first stone laid by "Miss Lumb",the daughter of Rev.W.E.Lumb,vicor of Halford,was originally named "the Temperance coffee and reading rooms",it was later renamed the Temperance Hotel in 1885.Its statement being "Good accomidation for commercial gentlemen,every comfort for tourists,good fishing,horses and traps for hire".During WW2,the army requisitioned the building,not handing it back until 1951.At first it was hoped that it would be turned into housing,but this was rejected due to cost.It was later sold to a private buyer in 1965.In 2005 there were further rumours of the building being demolished,once again for housing.This has yet to take place.

This was a unplanned visit for me,and even though i know of the building,had never ventured in,but was very curious to do so,and glad i did.Covered on here once before by N.K.I think the building was last used as a store for toys,as the building has plenty of them in it,with invoices,paper work etc...also lots of music related things.History was from a local book on the area.



































































Thanks for looking


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Oct 6, 2012)

good one! great to get some history on this place..thankyou for sharing it and making the effort to research it so well..thumbs up!


----------



## Lucky Pants (Oct 6, 2012)

Good stuff thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bones out (Oct 7, 2012)

This is new to me 

Quality, thanks for sharing............


----------



## chapmand (Oct 7, 2012)

thanks for sharing, nice to see a building that hasnt been report on my loads of people, good stuff


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 7, 2012)

Interesting building,thanks for sharing.


----------



## smiler (Oct 7, 2012)

That is nice, Great report and pics, I enjoyed looking, Thanks


----------



## Sshhhh... (Oct 7, 2012)

Looks like a nice little mooch, great report,thanks


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Oct 8, 2012)

What lovely decor. You'd think they'd at least clean out the trash if they wanted to show it and sell it. Did you find out the asking price? Would make a great house. Thanks for the report.


----------



## skankypants (Oct 8, 2012)

LairdOfLochaber said:


> What lovely decor. You'd think they'd at least clean out the trash if they wanted to show it and sell it. Did you find out the asking price? Would make a great house. Thanks for the report.



Think its on for around 250k,thanks for your intrest.


----------



## Safe Breaker (Oct 9, 2012)

Those sliding doors take me back!


----------



## Silent Hill (Oct 9, 2012)

Just goes to show that you never know what hides behind closed doors. 
I remember having to endure the Black and White Minstrel Show every Sunday at home  Christ I'm showing my age now


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Oct 10, 2012)

looks like the sort of place that sum folks would simply pass by (not inc me im far too nosey)....but it has an array of hidden treasures....i like

thanks for sharin ya mooch


----------

